# HTPC Fernbedienung



## fr0z0ne (5. September 2007)

Im neusten PVGH Heft wurde ein kurzer Test beschrieben, der Thermalthake Media Lab betrifft. Ich finde das eine super Sache und würde sowas auch gerne in meinem PC verwenden - - - Das Problem, ich habe keinen freien 5.25" Schach mehr frei.

In meinem Pc wurde eine Hauppauge 1300er Tv-Karte verbaut und die läuft ganz flott. Als Betriebssystem kommt hier Vista zu tragen. Gibt es den eine Möglichkeit eine Fernbedienung Anzuschliessen, womit ich das MediaCenter benutzen kann, oder gibt es eine solche Thermalthake Lösung auch für einen 3.5" Schacht.

Der Empfänger würde ich gerne im inneren des Systems Montieren, damit dieser nciht "blöde" in der gegend rum steht...eventuell kann ich ja über den 3.5" Schacht eine getönte Plexiglasscheibe hängen, damit der Empfänger auch optisch was her macht.

Für Anregungen bin ich sehr Dankbar


----------



## Gollum (5. September 2007)

ja es gibt viele fernbedienungen siehe z.b. von logitech.
in dem ocgh artikel wird ja nur der große vorteil der tt produkts beschrieben:
Du kannst mit der fernbedienung den pc anmachen.
und ja mit 3,5" plexischeibe würde das sicherlich gut aussehen, aber ob die Reichweite dann noch so hoch ist?


----------



## fr0z0ne (5. September 2007)

Bei den diversen Fernbedienungen die ich bislang im internet gefunden habe, bin ich mir nie sicher ob da der Empfänger und die passende Software dabei ist. Wenn ich nur den Empfänger anschliesse wird da ja nicht gleich der ganze Pc gestäuert, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Marbus16 (5. September 2007)

Nein, Empfänger ist nicht (oder selten dabei). Du bist in jedem Falle besser beraten mit einer Einheit mit Display, Empfänger und FB in einem Paket.


----------



## M4jestix (5. September 2007)

Wenn du nicht unbedingt auf das Display angewiesen bist, könnte ich dir auch eine ATI RemoteWonder empfehlen. Empfänger läuft über USB und funzt auch ohne ATI AiW Karte....


----------



## fr0z0ne (5. September 2007)

@Marbus16: Ja das mit einem direkten Display wäre natürlich schon super, aber wie gesagt, der müsste in einem 3.5" Schacht Platz finden, meine bisherige Suche hat aber leider nichts ergeben...

@M4jestix: Das mit dem USB Empfänger ist leider auch eine unzureichene Lösung, da ich den Empfänger ja gerne Intern anbringen möchte...

Ich könnte natürlich auch das Produkt von Thermaltake kaufen, und dieses Versuchen zu zerlegen. Falls der Versuch jedoch schief geht, wäre es Schade um das Geld...


----------



## Marbus16 (6. September 2007)

Ein 3,5" Display wirst du allerdings nicht finden - wie wäre es denn mit einem HTPC-Casecon?


----------



## fr0z0ne (6. September 2007)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht, somit brauche ich eine Fernbedienung mit einem Empfänger, welchen ich im Inneren des Gehäuses anbringen kann...? Wäre natürlich froh über anregungen.

Ein Casecon kommt für mich momentan nicht in frage, Mode gerade mein neus Desktop-Gehäuse, weswegen mir die Zeit dafür nun zu Schaade wäre...

Oder ich Untersuche mal meine altes SilverStone Gehäuse, welches ebenfalls einen Display besitzt. Ich musste leider ein neues zu tun, da zu wenig Platz für meie Komponenten war, da das Laufwerk Mittig angebracht war...jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung ob da die Fernbedienung funzt...


----------



## d00mfreak (7. September 2007)

fr0z0ne schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir fast gedacht, somit brauche ich eine Fernbedienung mit einem Empfänger, welchen ich im Inneren des Gehäuses anbringen kann...? Wäre natürlich froh über anregungen.
> 
> Ein Casecon kommt für mich momentan nicht in frage, Mode gerade mein neus Desktop-Gehäuse, weswegen mir die Zeit dafür nun zu Schaade wäre...
> 
> Oder ich Untersuche mal meine altes SilverStone Gehäuse, welches ebenfalls einen Display besitzt. Ich musste leider ein neues zu tun, da zu wenig Platz für meie Komponenten war, da das Laufwerk Mittig angebracht war...jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung ob da die Fernbedienung funzt...




Eine weitere Fernbedinung, wo ein Empfänger dabei ist, wäre die "offizielle" von MS, sie soll auch eine der Besten sein.
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=EZFM01

Bzgl. Einbau:
auch wenn es net ein Empfänger für 5,25" ist, müsste es doch dennoch klappen, wenn du an einer freien Stelle des Gehäuses ein Loch machst, dieses mit dunklem Plexi schließst, und dahinter den Empfänger plazierst. Anschliessen kannst du ihn dann über die internen USB-Pins auf dem MoBo.
Probeweise würd ich es mal mit einem Schuhkarton o.ä. und dem entsprechenden Plexiglas veruchen, dann weisste im Vorraus, ob es funzt.


----------

